# First Descents Programs launching Feb 24th!



## FirstDescents (Jul 16, 2009)

First Descents is stoked to host our first ever winter program- ice climbing in Ouray, CO! The program is completely full with young adult fighters and survivors ready to be #OutLivingIt!

For more info on First Descents programming for young adult fighters and survivors of cancer check out www.firstdescents.org


----------

